# Ruby Red Spilo Feeding Video



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, I like when that metal comes in, straight double bass flyin


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Rubes is a beast! Nice vid!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice fish bro


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

balluupnetme said:


> Nice fish bro


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

That's a beauty, his tank looks awesome too. Keep us updated smoke.

Peace


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute fish bro


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Rubes kicks ass!!!....He rocks like a KILLER DWARFS concert!!!....


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice !!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## timmylucas (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice looking fish! Ive noticed mine loves the bubbler. He likes to run through it and go in it over and over


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

nice ruby mate....aggressive lil guy....


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Great looking RRS! how big is he? and out of curiosity what is ur Ph at?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really don't know his exact measurement. I'll guess between 6-7"... and I am not sure the ph level... need to check. He used to have bloody red on him, and over time it faded into his overall hue.

I will try to get either a handfeeding video of him, or even try to get him to jump out of the water for food. Lately he's been coming to the top of the water.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Super nice fish man! I have been wanting one, but only because of their reputation, not a fan of the smaller size. So i'm holding out until I get my Terns and bigger Rhom before i get one of these fish. Great looking though man!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Thanks guys. I really don't know his exact measurement. I'll guess between 6-7"... and I am not sure the ph level... need to check. He used to have bloody red on him, and over time it faded into his overall hue.
> 
> I will try to get either a handfeeding video of him, or even try to get him to jump out of the water for food. Lately he's been coming to the top of the water.


Yes thats why i asked about your Ph, mine had a blood red gill area when i got him 4 weeks ago. after 3 days in my tank it fadded drastically and im trying to figure out if its Ph that causes it


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I think it's just how they mature. At first I was skeptical as I didn't see any others like mine (that lost color)... then recently I saw another member's RRS and it looked just like mine (in terms of color)... Then I noticed that some of them even when younger, don't have as much red on the gills... as more and more hobbyists started getting them... then even up to recently, with GG's old RRS, it also looks just like mine with the faded out red...

So personally, I believe that ALL RRS will become like this when they mature. Last time I mentioned it, another member doubted me and claimed it was its diet. I strongly disagree as I feed mine a high carotene diet and it makes no difference. In fact, back when he had red, I fed him food that had lower carotene and it was never a problem.

I also feed him the same as my Mannies, and my mannies are starting to get a nice bright orange-red gills, so I doubt its water or diet, as all my fish are treated pretty much the same.

But I don't really say anything as I know alot of members are getting smaller RRS, and they are very happy with them and their colors.

So I don't want to say anything that may cause folks to get disappointed with their RRS. Despite their color morphs, I still think they are awesome fish with great personality.

Have any recent pics/vids of yours?


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Very nice smoke!!

Mine's about 4" and the red gillplate is just starting to develope. When I got him 2 weeks ago, it was more of an orange.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VinceC_69 said:


> Thanks guys. I really don't know his exact measurement. I'll guess between 6-7"... and I am not sure the ph level... need to check. He used to have bloody red on him, and over time it faded into his overall hue.
> 
> I will try to get either a handfeeding video of him, or even try to get him to jump out of the water for food. Lately he's been coming to the top of the water.


Yes thats why i asked about your Ph, mine had a blood red gill area when i got him 4 weeks ago. after 3 days in my tank it fadded drastically and im trying to figure out if its Ph that causes it








[/quote]

Mine lost his red throat too... I don't recall having seen any spilos in captivity that kept their red throat.

I even supplemented mine's diet with carotenoids and lycopenes to try to keep the red going, to no avail.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good smoke


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------

